# Kaffemaschine?!



## Bastik1007 (15. Aug 2011)

Wie kann man denn in Java etwas coden, dass dann z.b für eine echte Kaffeemaschine funktionieren soll ?
Das Programm "steuern" sozusagen und erkennen, wenn z.b jemand den Pott rausnimmt oder sich eben Kaffe macht. Wie soll so etwas in java zu realisieren sein?


----------



## nillehammer (15. Aug 2011)

Deine Frage klingt nach einem interessanten Themenfeld. Aber leider kann ich überhaupt nicht erkennen, was Du gerne wissen möchtest. Könntest Du es vielleicht etwas konkreter forumulieren?


----------



## Kr0e (15. Aug 2011)

Naja, wenn deine Kaffeemaschine ne JVM hat (was ich bezweifele in dem Fall ) und vorallem sensoren, die aus Java heraus (JNI , JNA) benutzt werden können, wäre das ansich recht einfach. Aber eben nur WENN^^. Ne simple Kaffeemaschine wird vermutlich über Mikrokontroller (C oder Assembla) gesteuert heutzutage...


----------



## nillehammer (15. Aug 2011)

> Mikrokontroller (C oder Assembla) gesteuert heutzutage...


Das sind dan schon die teureren Varianten. Bei einer Simplen heißt es Wasser rein, Kaffepulver rein, anschalten. Der Heizstab und die Warmhalteplatte kriegen Strom und werden warm. Das Wasser verdampft und läuft durch das Rohr in das Kafffeepulver. Das geht komplett ohne elektronische Steuerung.

Ich hatte gedacht, dass die Frage vielleicht in die Richtung geht, dass Kaffemaschinen IP-Adressen bekommen und es mit JINI mal die Idee gab, Kafeemaschinen im Netz kommunizieren zu lassen. Aber wie gesagt, das hab nur *ich* mir so gedacht. Deswegen habe ich um eine Konkretisierung des Anliegens gebeten


----------



## XHelp (15. Aug 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/122917-geraete-programmierung.html
Kannst dich ihm ja anschließen.
Aber im Grund ergibt die Frage kein Sinn. Im Grunde lässt es sich nicht all zu schwer bewerkstelligen, aber mit dieser Vorstellung wirst du da nicht weiter kommen.


----------



## Bastik1007 (15. Aug 2011)

Wie Kr0e schon gesagt hat, um genau so eine handelt es sich... Ein paar Kumpels  sollten für die Kaffeemaschine von Kollegen einen externen nummernblock dran schweißen...das liese sich ja evtl mit einer programmierung lösen, aber da die Kaffemaschine von denen eh so ein olles Ding ist, hat sich das erledigt und eine neue Kaffeemaschine wollen sie sich nicht holen.


----------



## XHelp (15. Aug 2011)

Bastik1007 hat gesagt.:


> Ein paar Kumpels  sollten für die Kaffeemaschine von Kollegen einen externen nummernblock dran schweißen...das liese sich ja evtl mit einer programmierung lösen



Nummernblock dranschweißen? :autsch: Was auch immer ihr damit vorhatet: Java kann nicht schweißen


----------



## Kr0e (16. Aug 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Was auch immer ihr damit vorhatet: Java kann nicht schweißen


  Noch nicht !!!


----------



## Empire Phoenix (16. Aug 2011)

Also wenn man wirklich sowas aus spass am basteln amchen will:
parr Relais kaufen, und themperatursensoren sowei einen für Wasserstand.
Dazu einen Arduino(ist allerdings ein c dialekt, ist aber wenn man java kann kein problem damit) chip und dann alles da reinbauen und den Heizstab über ein relai vom arduino aus ansteuern. 

Der nutzen ist zweifelsfrei ehere begrenzt.


----------

